# Is this disease?



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Renovated with KBG this fall, it's coming in fairly good but I ended up putting more seed down after a washout. The second round of seed was much slower to germinate due to being later in the year but I'm finally seeing some growth.

You can see in the pictures below that I'm seeing some yellowing of the grass, so I'm concerned of what's going on here. It doesn't look like lesions just yellowing throughout some areas of the yard.

I am doing a light watering three times a day because the second round of seed has only just germinated recently.

Temperatures here in SE Virginia the last week or so have been in the 60s believe it or not, with lows dipping into 30s and 40s. We had some lows in the upper 20s prior to this week.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm no disease ID expert, but look up posts by @tgreen on GLS (gray leaf spot) as it looks kind of similar to me to photos he posted. I'm not sure if it can happen in December in Virginia.

Edit: I see this is actually KBG. Not sure...


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Green said:


> I'm no disease ID expert, but look up posts by @tgreen on GLS (gray leaf spot) as it looks kind of similar to me to photos he posted. I'm not sure if it can happen in December in Virginia.
> 
> Edit: I see this is actually KBG. Not sure...


Funny. I saw his pics a few days ago and was thinking the same thing but you are correct that GLS does not affect KBG so could not be that. Maybe frost?


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

When it dips below freezing at night the grass starts to harden off for the winter. If it's mature enough it will survive it and get going well in the spring.


----------

